
Ask HN: How to potentially sell a bot to an organization - chitrang89
Hi Guys,<p>I am a fellow developer&#x2F;entrepreneur, have been working on a bot that will help general public access information of this organization in a much better&#x2F;efficient way (at least that is what I + people I showed it to claim).<p>I am in two minds as to whether I should release it, generate userbase and then approach the organization or approach them first. Are there merits in selling the whole thing?  Lets just say the service this &quot;organization&quot; provides is high value and people use it on daily basis. In terms of what&#x27;s out there, I haven&#x27;t come across anything after extensive lookout.<p>I am just laying out my thoughts here and I am open to advice of any kind at this point.<p>Appreciate you reading :)
======
spog314
Please reach out to gopalmuni2000gmailcom for advise.

